#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  "腐" 話題發表與否之釋義

## 狼王白牙

經過部份會員, 超過 5 位版主的反映下, 對於話題可討論與否提出解釋:

有關 "腐" 這個字眼, 是小眾用語. 也就是一般大眾若不多加解釋, 
則難以明白這個字的意思, 他是一種同人界專用的術語, 但是也帶有
污蔑的暗諷, 輕度猥褻等意思. 

在會員註冊條款第二條中, 規定了 猥褻, 粗俗 用語屬於不得發表的範圍,
這個詞並非很明顯的猥褻用語, 但也算是一種類似的替代語言.

如外界看到, 確實有損及對我們團體及論壇的名聲 ;
因為這點理由, 不再視為僅部份會員的喜好, 必須視為有可能影響未成年會員之猥褻用詞.

本站尚未設立輔導級看板, 或是 BL 愛好者, 同人專版等看板, 因此現在起* :*

[*]雖該用語並不完全禁止, 但只限於允許發表於部落區看板, 獸性狂野版等,

----------

